

Dekatron as Internet speed indicator - buserror
https://spritesmods.com/?art=dekatron

======
buserror
Sprite_tm strikes again! Classic "Back of the Envelope"(tm) schematics, lots
of solder, and some really cool ideas (heat bending the plex!)

